
Verizon wants to sell Tumblr two years after acquiring it - goohex
https://mashable.com/article/verizon-tumblr-sale-yahoo-2019/
======
mimixco
To the new owner: Bring back the porn. Thanks.

------
pdimitar
Ever since the Oath acquisition Tumblr started to push advertisements more
aggressively than before, and its recommendations worsened -- it tries to
sheep-herd me into content I never once interacted with but seems to be
popular.

I imagine Tumblr isn't making enough advertisement money even with the adult
content ban -- and now Verizon wants to plug the leak.

Which was absolutely obvious to everybody except Verizon.

Hilarious.

------
Gibbon1
I'm utterly shocked that somehow Verizon didn't realize they were buying a
porn aggregator site.

------
jason_slack
I'll buy Tumblr, Verizon if you are listening...

